

A cryptocurrency written in PHP - jarin
https://github.com/c-darwin/dcoin

======
eridal
anybody knows what are those URLs, in the DBInfo section area? like..

[http://82.146.32.239/dc/](http://82.146.32.239/dc/)

[http://109.120.177.166/dcoin/](http://109.120.177.166/dcoin/)

they all are nginx, saying 403/404.

